# Western North Dakota Bowhunting



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey everyone,
I recently moved to Bismarck. I have heard that finding land in western North Dakota to hunt Mule Deer and Pronghorns on can be difficult to say the least during rifle hunting. I was curious if the same is true for bowhunting. I am not asking for specific areas, just if it is any easier to find places to bowhunt out west. I have never hunted muleys or antelope and would like to try a new challenge. I would also like to know if anyone shoots bow at any of the archery ranges in the Bismarck/Mandan area. I hear Mandan has a nice range and that the range in southern Bismarck near the river is pretty nice. Just looking for some thoughts. Thanks for any replies in advance.

Jeremy Fischer


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Where bouts you plan on heading? Ive done some dilly dallying around the south-midwestern areas. Looks like an interesting place to bow hunt. Looks to me like youd be spot and stalking or setting near a trail near a creek or water hole of some sort. Its pretty wide open with not alot of cover in most of the areas. Im sure youd get more chances at long shots then close ones. Id like to do it but with gas prices these days im limiting my self. If i was to go id take a week and camp out, hiking, driving and glassing around.


----------



## RNinND (Feb 26, 2008)

Jeremy, shoot me an email.

[email protected]


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Invest in Grasslands map and spend some time driving or hiking around the badlands. Every year we bowhunt Mule Deer and Antelope NW of Dickinson, and most of the land that we hunt is government land.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ande8183 said:


> Invest in Grasslands map and spend some time driving or hiking around the badlands. Every year we bowhunt Mule Deer and Antelope NW of Dickinson, and most of the land that we hunt is government land.


He's right, im not going to tell you any good area's but buy the maps and put on some miles and glass ALOT! Buy a good spotting scope it will be your best friend!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

When you say "OUT WEST" where do you mean? By Biz, there is alot of stand hunting, in the "badlands" there is killer spot and stock places! Give alittle more info on where you are talking.

I have hunted for days without touching an inch of public land west of the park. HUGE bucks, but you have to put many many hours in with your eyes on glass, and damn near wear out a pair of boots. Once you find a buck you want the action can be quick. It is a great time. In fact we finalized plans today on our trip out on the opener!


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for all the info. I didn't realize that there was a grassland map. I'll have to pick one of those up and check it out. I had heard it was difficult to get on land west of the Missouri but with all the public land in badlands, I would guess a bowhunter has plenty of places to get away from crowds. I appreciate all the replies.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have bowhunted for many years, west of the little missouri and had little problem gaining access during the bow season. But I have to say a majority of my hunting is on public land. I have spent about 8-10 days in late September early October, every year for the last 23 years, out there. I have also done some additional "short trips" of a couple of days but it is nearly 400 miles for me so a week or more is almost mandatory. In my opinion those "short trips" (weekends) are a waste unless you can do several of them in a row. I find that even in areas I frequent from year to year it usually takes at least 3 days of scouting/hunting to locate one or two workable bucks.

In all those years I have not encounteredmore than 2 other bowhunters during the midweek and probably not more than 6 all together.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

I headed out west to bowhunt for the first time last year. A friend of mine basically lead me around for 4 days. Bring a bottle or two of crown royal with you and don't blow smoke and you should have some private land to hunt. Do your homework and visit landowners WELL in advance. Take into consideration what other seasons may coincide with the time you plan to spend hunting (early season elk hunters impacted our plans quite a bit but it was nice to see a few guys leaving with elk). Good luck. it is going to be one difficult but rewarding experience.


----------



## swerve (May 27, 2004)

Where does one get one of those grassland maps?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Check the local ( Bismark to the ND border) convenience stores (magazine rack) for grasslands maps. Or stop at one of the forest service branch offices. You might even check with the G&F office in Bismarck.

http://www.fs.fed.us/r1/dakotaprairie/maps.htm


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

I picked mine up at the US Forest Service office in Bismarck.


----------



## Jayhawk (Aug 19, 2007)

bowhunter04 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I recently moved to Bismarck. I have heard that finding land in western North Dakota to hunt Mule Deer and Pronghorns on can be difficult to say the least during rifle hunting. I was curious if the same is true for bowhunting. I am not asking for specific areas, just if it is any easier to find places to bowhunt out west. I have never hunted muleys or antelope and would like to try a new challenge. I would also like to know if anyone shoots bow at any of the archery ranges in the Bismarck/Mandan area. I hear Mandan has a nice range and that the range in southern Bismarck near the river is pretty nice. Just looking for some thoughts. Thanks for any replies in advance.
> 
> Jeremy Fischer


Hey Jeremy,

I live across the river in Mandan. go to my website to get my phone # and give me a call and meet up.

www.jayhawkoptics.com

Ron


----------

